# imprimer des timbres via "la poste"



## saxosaxo44 (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Il y a un logiciel super sur "la poste" pour imprimer chez soi des timbres sur des enveloppes.

Mais j'ai un souci de règlage de l'impression, le format enveloppe DL me fait des impressions toute petite sur l'enveloppe... pas super !

J'ai essayé plein de règlages mais ca marche pas, toujours une impression qui ne prend pas la vaire dimension de l'enveloppe.

Quelqu'un a t il eu le meme probleme... et surtout a t il trouvé la solution?

Merci de votre aide

Sax


----------



## Aliboron (30 Septembre 2010)

Il serait peut-être utile de préciser le modèle d'imprimante, dire si tu as vérifié que tes pilotes sont à jour, ce genre de choses pour que les réponses soient adaptées à tes conditions particulières.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Par ailleurs, il est question d'internet. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## antro (30 Septembre 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème et ai contacté le support de la poste.
J'ai posté la solution ici.


----------



## saxosaxo44 (30 Septembre 2010)

Merci à vous deux...

Mon imprimante est une Epson stylus DX8400.

j'ai lu la reponse de la poste de 2009, mais les infos ne correspondent pas à ma version de OS ni de safari.. J'ai 0S X 10.6.4  et safari 5.0.2

J'ai bien une impression mais elle n'occupe pas la totalité de l'enveloppe DL et est toute concentrée au mileu... je comprend vraiment pas.

Help... LOL

Sax


----------



## Fìx (30 Septembre 2010)

J'espère que tu paies pas à chaque essai quand même??? :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## saxosaxo44 (30 Septembre 2010)

merci FIX...

Non j'ai demandé une remboursement et je l'ai eu..

maintenant avant de recommencer je me teste avec les specimens... mais toujours en tout petit sur une enveloppe DL.... la galère...

saxo


----------



## Fìx (30 Septembre 2010)

Tu peux nous montrer comment tu règles l'impression par une capture d'écran? 

Du genre :







J'te soupçonne de ne pas être à 100% 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------

----------------

J'crois savoir c'qui ne va pas....

Voici le message que j'ai eu en allant sur le site :




​
À priori, les timbres s'impriment _depuis_ leur site, en utilisant un des naviguateurs de leur liste! 


Safari 5 n'en fait pas partie..... 

Je ne saurai que trop te conseiller, si tu n'en as aucun autre, d'installer Firefox (à avoir, quoiqu'il arrive en secours de safari justement pour ce genre de cas) et de faire ton opération avec! 






LEUR AIDE DE LEUR SITE À EUX EN VIDÉO EN CLIQUANT ICI


----------



## saxosaxo44 (30 Septembre 2010)

merci... je veux bien te faire une copie... mais... comment dois-je faire.

J'ai alerté la poste sur le fait que safari 5 n'etait pas dans la liste... j'attend des nouvelles...

sur le site de la poste impression on ne voit pas l'apercu... on le voit suelement sur apercu du gestionnaire d'impression...

je verifie les 100%


----------



## Fìx (30 Septembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Je ne saurai que trop te conseiller, si tu n'en as aucun autre, d'installer Firefox (à avoir, quoiqu'il arrive en secours de safari justement pour ce genre de cas) et de faire ton opération avec!


----------



## saxosaxo44 (30 Septembre 2010)

Merci je vais etre ob ligé de faire ca surement sinon c'est la galère...

En tout cas merci... maintenant j'ai un autre souci... mon imprimante ne veux plus fonctionner en wifi...

Bon je reste calme..

Sax


----------



## Fìx (30 Septembre 2010)

Comme je te l'ai dit, IL FAUT avoir deux navigateurs (au minimum)

Donc tu n'installeras pas Firefox seulement pour cette opération mais aussi :


Dans le cas où Safari, pour une raison quelconque, déconne complètement. [=> tu viendras nous voir grâce à Firefox  pour tenter de régler le problème. ]
Certains sites passent mal sur Safari. La preuve en est avec celui ci, mais il y en a beaucoup d'autres.
T'arrives plus à te connecter, tu te demandes si c'est ta connexion ou l'appli, zou... direction Firefox pour vérifier
Etc...

Pour ton problème d'imprimante, j'ai jamais à cherché à utiliser le WiFi de mon imprimante... Peux pô t'aider! :rateau:


----------



## antro (30 Septembre 2010)

Eu.. Juste comme ça, moi ça me gonflait tellement que j'ai fini par acheter des etiquettes autocollantes avery et j'imprime mes timbres dessus. (C'est beaucoup plus simple).


----------



## regisr57 (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Antro, il semble que les informations ne soient pas disponibles sur l'autre fil.

La Poste ayant eu l'amabilité de proposer l'impression sur des étiquettes que j'utilisais déjà, j'ai acheté mes affranchissements par cette voie. Les vignettes des automates ne sont pas très agréables à voir et ils sont peu ergonomiques AMHA... La plupart du temps c'est pour de grosses enveloppes (à bulles, donc étiquettes obligatoirement, l'imprimante de supportant pas ce support)

J'ai juste mis une marge de côté à -1mm.


Je me suis décidé à imprimer sur une enveloppe format DL.
Et là comme saxosaxo44 j'ai deux types d'impression:
- avec le format de papier par défaut, elle a la bonne taille mais est centrée sur la page A4.
- avec le choix format enveloppe DL au moment de l'impression elle est petite mais correctement positionnée (centrée sur format DL). Même en décochant réduire!
- avec le format enveloppe DL par défaut (préférences) il manque seulement le début de l'adresse de l'expéditeur. Le positionnement et la taille des caractères est correcte 

Comme il y a une applet java le navigateur ne devrait pas importer.


----------

